# 2002 VW Passat Valve cover gasket replacement $$$



## brayer (Jan 21, 2009)

my VW dealer wants 560.00 to replace the valve cover gaskets
something sounds wrong there
would someone please enlighten me?
thanks / patrick


----------



## jtiern056 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2002 VW Passat Valve cover gasket replacement $$$ (brayer)*

valve cover gaskets are like 40 bucks at the dealer. they should only charge like 2hrs. but if the also need the replace the cam tensioner gaskets it should be about that price.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2002 VW Passat Valve cover gasket replacement $$$ (jtiern056)*

Have you made sure the PCV system is in perfect workng order...Audi/VW published a bulletin saying that no warranty work on replacing gaskets/seals would be authorized untill PCV system had been checked and was in good working order. My cam adjuster seals started to weep oil (right rear and front left of engine)...I replaced all three components (big top hose assembly that runs across engine to right valve cover, small hose that connects to big assembly and goes under throttle body to crank case vent, and the "suction pump"..y shaped plastic piece that controls vaccum in the system)...all these parts cost about $125 and took me a couple of hours to install..also did all the little vaccum lines at same time since you have to pull the vaccum servo plate to get get at suction pump. Oil seepin stopped for about 18 months then some serious leaking started from right valve cover..took car in and had all gaskets, seals etc done under powertrain warranty (orig owner has 100K/10 year power train warranty that covers "all seals/gaskets" for model year 2000). If you don't have PCV system in good shape, crankcase pressure gets high and forces oil past good seals/gaskets, so this should be fixed first! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 2002 VW Passat Valve cover gasket replacement $$$ (spitpilot)*

i ususally charge 140 to replace valve cover gaskets and the pcv hoses. the gaskets are 40 and the pcv hose kit is 89.


----------

